# Unmedicated FET



## LiveLaughLove (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi All,

Just after abit of advice/info. Me and my DH are due to have our 1st FET soon. We have 2 embryos frozen in one clinic which we are just about to start the process of moving to another clinic. We have our nurse appointment with the new clinic on the 19th of July. 

I was just wondering how long the process normally takes from the nurse appointment to the actual transfer normally, and what peoples experiences are of an unmedicated FET.

we had ivf last year which resulted in a BFP but sadly ended in miscarriage, the consultant was positive that due to getting a BFP with the fresh cycle an unmedicated cycle would be ok with FET.

TIA for any responses x


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your miscarriage. I’ve got no experience with natural cycles but I did talk to my consultant about it since I rather fancied not having the medication. She told me that I was at a dodgy age (not those exact words). I’m 38. She said periods need to be regular and you need to naturally build up a decent lining for natural cycles to work. I read somewhere that if you have large clots when on your period it can suggest a hormone imbalance, and since I get these we decided that we weren’t going to risk an embryo with a natural cycle.  Good luck for your next cycle. I’ve heard frozen are a lot nicer than fresh whether medicated or not.


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Jun 10, 2017)

thanks Hayze for your reply. I've not heard that about clots before, i will have a look into that thankyou. I've not long turned 30 and responded well to all the medication on the fresh cycle (altough had to have the short protocol) and because of the initial BFP the consultant seemed quite happy to try an unmedicated cycle. i suppose i need to trust his judgment, i didn't have the best experience with the first clinic so have got my guard up abit but this new one seems lovely already & instantly put me at ease which is so nice especially as we are now self funding this.


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi

I just wanted to add my experience of an unmedicated FET.

Like you, I did a fresh cycle which ended in miscarriage.  I moved onto donor eggs (due to my age) and had 3 medicated FET cycles - all unsuccessful.  We then decided to try an unmedicated FET purely to try something different and it worked!  I did use a trigger injection though just to be sure when ovulation took place. I am currently nearly 18 weeks pregnant.
From memory, I just had to wait for my next period and then had my first scan and blood test on day 9, to see how close I was to ovulation.  I had another on day 11 and took the trigger injection on day 12 and had my transfer 7 days later.  I started low dose of progesterone pessaries on the day of transfer but not everyone does that.
While I loved the idea of following what my body would do naturally, I did find the whole process stressful - maybe because it was less structured and I had no idea when things would be happening and that's difficult to manage when you have a job where your boss hates you not being there!  
I was also on immune drugs for FET 3 & 4 so I'm sure they played a part but my mum swears that the natural cycle was the answer!

Good luck - I hope the natural FET is the answer for you!


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey,
I have had 2 natural cycles, I got BFP with both but sadly miscarried on both occasions. I found the process very straightforward and with my clinic they will just book you in for the next cycle depending on dates. I had a scan around day 10, then did ovulation predictor tests. When I got a positive I was book in for transfer 7 days later (5 day blasts)
I have a DD with an embie from the same IVF round. 
I'll do another natural next month.


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Jun 10, 2017)

Thank you LM17 & greatexpectations for your replies. Its really nice to hear some success stories with unmedicatied FET. I am feeling quite aprehensive about next week as i should of been due around 17th following my 1st IVF round so feel this is going to hit me, however i am trying to focus on the next stage and getting things started with a new clinic and hopefully a less stressull process. Once weve had our nurse appt we will be able to arrange to transfer the embryos over, its going to be very strange going to pick them up and move them to another clinic...

LM17 i too do not really have the support from work with time off therefore i have chosen not to tell them about any of this, which worries me a little as i dont want to create added stress during the process. Did you end up taking any time off sick following the transfer? 

I also should be moving house within the next couple of months so debating when is the best time to have the FET (if there is ever a best time)

LM17 i hope the pregnancy is going well. Greatexpectations good luck for you next natural cycle


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey, I haven’t been on this website in years. I’ve paid for storing my embryos for the past four years. The last contact I had with my clinic they wanted me to try a non medicated FET. Today I got my yearly bill for embryo storage and it went up 100 bucks. It’s now 350 bucks which is a lot each year. I have four in the freezer. I have started to think what to do. I have an option to donate them. I’ve been doing this for 10 years and tired. Do I try a non medicated FET I’d donate. Or try two embryos and donate the other two. 

I’m 34 now...tries eight transfers overall without an implantation.


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi ladies

Anyone got any further success stories or experiences with unmed FET? Am thinking of this for my next ET (early Oct) and trying to do as much research as I can. Thanks x


----------

